# Jumped into the deep end



## B1RMA (Sep 16, 2021)

Having tried many ways of getting a nice cup of coffee I decided as it's my birthday to jump in the deep end.

I've managed to get a new Niche Zero in black from a guy on Facebook, a new La Pavoni Esperto Abile arriving any minute now and to complete the set up just ordered the new Sandbox bean roaster. There will be plenty to learn I'm sure and just ordered some green beans from Hasbean to try my own roasting when it turns up.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Welcome to the forum...certainly a leap into espresso, good luck with it all, lots to learn. 👍


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Welcome. Jumping in at the deep end is good and as you will know you can get lots of life support through the forum if you need it.


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Just checked out the La Pavoni. What a beautiful looking machine!


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

B1RMA said:


> Having tried many ways of getting a nice cup of coffee I decided as it's my birthday to jump in the deep end.
> 
> I've managed to get a new Niche Zero in black from a guy on Facebook, a new La Pavoni Esperto Abile arriving any minute now and to complete the set up just ordered the new Sandbox bean roaster. There will be plenty to learn I'm sure and just ordered some green beans from Hasbean to try my own roasting when it turns up.


 Wow! That's what I call a dive into the depths of the ocean. Well done! You certainly have lots to learn. Remember, one step at a time. Don't let frustration derail your ambitions! Good luck with it all!

i had a La Pavoni - two in fact! - and also had a good play with the sandbox smart. Also have the Niche zero.

any questions, ask away!


----------



## B1RMA (Sep 16, 2021)

Thanks for the kind comments, I'm just enjoying what must be about the 12th cup I've made with the machine. Letting it heat up on it's own seems to be the key, I turn it on half an hour before I need it.

I made my first roasting Friday when the machine arrived, Bella Barista provided a 1 Kil bag of Espirito Santo Camocin organic green beans with the machine and I roasted them on the slow medium setting. The smell of fresh roasting filled the kitchen and spread through the house, lovely.

Harrods gave 4 bags of their Knightsbridge roast free with the Pavoni but compared to the home roast I made there is quite a difference. The home roasted beans smell lovely when brewing and the taste is like the smell, lovely and very smooth. So when I get better at the Pavoni I'm sure I'll buy more of the Espirito Santo beans they are lovely.

The Niche Zero is set at 9 and that seems to be about right, and I'm more confident with the Pavoni you just know when you've got it right and the results confirm that but I've still got a lot to learn but very much enjoying the whole palaver.


----------



## Chriss29 (Oct 21, 2020)

Sounds like a great setup! How's the La Pavoni at milk steaming? Enjoy the ride 😀


----------



## B1RMA (Sep 16, 2021)

Chriss29 said:


> Sounds like a great setup! How's the La Pavoni at milk steaming? Enjoy the ride 😀


 It's okay, I like milk in my coffee, for my Vertuo set-up a have a Dualit milk machine and it's dead easy as I put some 85% chocolate flakes in it and it makes a nice chocolatey addition to the coffee . Some would say you need it for a Nespresso coffee but nonetheless it made a pleasant drink.

I may get one of those self adhesive temperature strips for the metal milk jug to get it about right. As I prefer the extra volume you get through steaming and being a full fat organic milk person it needs all the help it can get.


----------



## B1RMA (Sep 16, 2021)

lake_m said:


> Just checked out the La Pavoni. What a beautiful looking machine!


 Thanks, many years ago I had a few old motorbikes and one of them a 1950 Moto Morini Tressette Sprint had some beautiful alloy casting on it's engine and the Pavoni reminds me of that, about the same era I guess.


----------

